# How did you met the love of your life?



## navycop (Jul 5, 2011)

I see all these threads about anniversaries, and with my own soon approaching (29 Aug). I was curious how everyone met. I met my wife at a fraternity party. I was on the collage yearbook and the editor was in a fraternity. He asked me to come take some pictures. My wife was in a sorority associated with the fraternity. Whenever I took a picture, I asked her to get in it. Then we dated and married.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 5, 2011)

I met my wife in high school. Did her algebra homework for her before class started. I guess I should add in that was in our sophmore year. We will celebrate 36 years this November.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 5, 2011)

I was manager of the appliance dept. of the Orlando Downtown Sears in July 1972 when this gorgeous Red Head walked in to buy a refrigerator 5 months later she had to learn how to say her new last name. She has alway said she got Sears best, but I know I got the better of the deal.


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 5, 2011)

Met mine in the Intensive Care Unit at Brakenridge Hospital. I was in a motorcycle accident(got hit by a car) and she was one of the first nurses that took care of me. She called me 2 days later while i was still in the hospital, but in the step down unit and here we are a little over 3 years later............. Kind of a fairy tail...............

Shes still my nurse:wink::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Florida Marine (Jul 5, 2011)

College, she was tossing out a back pack at the garbage chute...then I won her over with my debonaire Marine manners.

23 years together 21 years married this December.  

She's on my 3rd war with me....7th move in 21 years and she's still a hottie - not a bad catch!


----------



## JDennis (Jul 5, 2011)

We were a "Blind date".  We just celebrated our 21st anniversary on June 30.


----------



## rkimery (Jul 5, 2011)

Met mine in college...July 13th it wlill be #37 with her!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Hmmmmm*

LOL!!!! I met my wife when she was about 3 years old.  He Uncle Bill and Aunt Irma owned the Sweet Shop in my home town and her Mom and Dad had a summer cabin in town.  So she came with them on trips to the cabin and while they were in town they'd visit the sweet shop from time to time.  All the kids in town knew who she was.  When I was a senior in high school her  mother and father bought the sweet shop --- she was now 11 but went to a boarding school so I saw her in the store on weekends.  I then joined the Navy and would see her in the store when I was home on leave or liberty, watched her grow up so to speak.  I started dating her about 6 months after I got out of the Navy and she was a Senior in high school.  A couple of years later we got married.


----------



## dgscott (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah -- I have the best love story I've ever heard. I met my wife in 1972 when I was working in a hospital in Birmingham, England. We met the night before I flew back to the States at a party. Talked a little, danced once or twice. She was (gasp!) 16, I was 22. After I returned to the States, she asked if we could write (like Pen Pals). We wrote for five years (this was WAAAAY pre-email). At the end of the five years I called her up and asked her to marry me.

One problem -- I was a young Episcopal priest, severely underpaid with no way to get the $3,000+ it would take to fly to England, finance a wedding, have a honeymoon and return with a new bride and all of her belongings. AND in the ministry, you can't moonlight as it's a 24/7 job.

So I did the only thing I could think to do -- I went on a television game show called the $25,000 Pyramid and won $10,000. Lynn Redgrave was my partner, and my wife to be thought she had snagged a rich American. Ha!

We celebrate 35 years in six weeks.

Doug


----------



## rkimery (Jul 5, 2011)

dgscott said:


> Ah -- I have the best love story I've ever heard. I met my wife in 1972 when I was working in a hospital in Birmingham, England. We met the night before I flew back to the States at a party. Talked a little, danced once or twice. She was (gasp!) 16, I was 22. After I returned to the States, she asked if we could write (like Pen Pals). We wrote for five years (this was WAAAAY pre-email). At the end of the five years I called her up and asked her to marry me.
> 
> One problem -- I was a young Episcopal priest, severely underpaid with no way to get the $3,000+ it would take to fly to England, finance a wedding, have a honeymoon and return with a new bride and all of her belongings. AND in the ministry, you can't moonlight as it's a 24/7 job.
> 
> ...


 
Way cool! :glasses-cool:  Congradulations Doug!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 5, 2011)

tackled her playing ultimate frisbee.  kept ahold of her for 26+ years now...


----------



## LeeR (Jul 5, 2011)

dgscott said:


> Ah -- I have the best love story I've ever heard. [...]


 
Doug -- great story. Won't even try to top that one! Congrats on the years. My wife and I celebrated 37 years in May. We met in college. My roommate, who I knew in high school, asked me if I wanted to go over and visit a high school friend. I didn't know who he was talking about, and was amazed that I could not remember this beautiful girl from high school (OK, it was a large high school ...)

He was interested in her, and I told him to go after her roommate, since I was going to pursue this "great unknown fellow high-schooler". :biggrin:

We dated, married, raised two kids, and have two grandkids now. Life is wonderful ...

(and will be close to perfect when I can retire and spend more time in the shop, and travelling the world with my soulmate.)


----------



## skiprat (Jul 5, 2011)

dgscott said:


> Ah -- I have the best love story I've ever heard. I met my wife in 1972 when I was working in a hospital in Birmingham, England. We met the night before I flew back to the States at a party. Talked a little, danced once or twice. She was (gasp!) 16, I was 22. After I returned to the States, she asked if we could write (like Pen Pals). We wrote for five years (this was WAAAAY pre-email). At the end of the five years I called her up and asked her to marry me.
> 
> One problem -- I was a young Episcopal priest, severely underpaid with no way to get the $3,000+ it would take to fly to England, finance a wedding, have a honeymoon and return with a new bride and all of her belongings. AND in the ministry, you can't moonlight as it's a 24/7 job.
> 
> ...


 
That has got to be the coolest thing since Romeo and Juliet!!!!:biggrin:
Congrats to both of you and have a great 35th !!!:drink:


----------



## sgimbel (Jul 5, 2011)

I was in the Air Force in Hawaii living in an apartment with her brother.  She came to visit to get over being jilted at the alter.  We went out for the week she was there.  She went back to Phoenix, quit her job and moved to Hawaii.  Four weeks later we were engaged and 2 monthe later we were married.  39 years on 21st.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 5, 2011)

Just needs someone to write a movie script, great story...





skiprat said:


> dgscott said:
> 
> 
> > Ah -- I have the best love story I've ever heard. I met my wife in 1972 when I was working in a hospital in Birmingham, England. We met the night before I flew back to the States at a party. Talked a little, danced once or twice. She was (gasp!) 16, I was 22. After I returned to the States, she asked if we could write (like Pen Pals). We wrote for five years (this was WAAAAY pre-email). At the end of the five years I called her up and asked her to marry me.
> ...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 5, 2011)

Dianne and I are both on our second marriages... we met on the phone.  She worked for an international airlines as a phone clerk and I was airfreight manager of a local forwarding company.  Her airlines had screwed a shipment for me and I wasn't talking to them anymore.... but a customer showed up with a shipment that would only fit on their cargo plane to Caracas, so was forced to call for a rate... Dianne called back with my rate and we talked for about 30 minutes... next day she called with my on board, we talked for about 30 minutes.... that was in March of '91.... and I became a regular customer again and each time I shipped, we would take for half an hour or more.....we finally actually met in November when they had an open house event at their warehouse... but found out later that I had seen her in October when I was at an Oktoberfest celebration in Lufthansa's warehouse... I was sitting with a buddy from work when this tight pair of blue jeans topped with a spangled jeans jacket walked by.... I never looked up at the face, just watched those jeans walk by ... also said something a little inappropriate to my buddy... we had our first date on December 6, when she asked me to the Houston Air Cargo Association Christmas party... had so much fun, we were married in March ... just finished number 19 working on number 20.... we still talk constantly.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 5, 2011)

In the Pentagon Cafeteria. We were both stationed in the Pentagon and met standing in line waiting for our hamburgers to cook! We were married three months later at Arlington National Cemetary Chapel. (Doesn't everyone get married in a cemetary?) Just had our 49th anniversary.


----------



## CaptG (Jul 5, 2011)

I was living in Colorado and came back to my home state of Michigan to party.  My buddy set me up on a blind date with a good looking blond that he worked with.  I took her to lunch and discovered she was the one they use for all the blond jokes, good looking, but dumb.  When I took her back to work, she introduced me to her boss, a hot divorced red head, and I tried to get a date with her, but she would have no part of it.  I pestered her for three days until I offered to take her and her two young boys out to pizza and then a game arcade where I would buy the boys a bucket of tokens.  No self respecting mother on a tight budget could turn that offer down.  I was on my best behavior that night and got a second date with just her for the next night.  When I had to head back to Colorado, (I have known her for 5 days now) and as I was saying goodbye, I suggested we get married and she move out to Colorado with me and she said yes.  In a couple weeks it will be 27 years and I have never regretted it.


----------



## Lee K (Jul 5, 2011)

I was at one of George Straits all day concerts, she and a bunch of her friends were in the row in front of me and my friends. I went down to get some beer, and offered to get one for her friend. She followed me down to meet the kind of guy that would offer to buy a complete stranger a beer.

We have been together almost every day since May 10, 2000


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll be a little different than everyone else.  We met on line.   I had been divorced for almost 10 years after my first marriage failed and decided it was time.  She was going to dump me after the second date but decided to give it a try.  After 6 months she moved into my place.  In April of 2009 (2 1/2 yrs together) we went to Hawaii and I proposed sitting on Waikiki beach in front of a beautiful sunset.  Wedding is October of this year and we are both still very happy and look forward to growing old together.


----------



## Dan26 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll tell you the same thing I tell my wife, "When I find the love of my life, I'll let you know." That was 25 years ago, so I guess this one's a keeper. I met her in tech school and was asked to tutor her. Some very interesting tutoring sessions none the less.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 5, 2011)

I have been married 20 yrs as of May.  My wife went to the same school and spoke to me only once in 4 years.  Met after high school a year or so later at a birthday party for another guy she was after.  She ended up taking me home as my truck was wrecked from previous weekends drinking and driving incident.  The next time she saw me I invited her to a  concert about a month out(Alan jackson and Clint Black were opening for Alabama) and she invited me to a Revival at her church theat week.  I fugured since I invested enough time for a concert I could endure church for a week.  That week in September I ask Jesus into my heart and December I asked her into my life to to stay forever and have been married since the following May

Of course I did tell she was Prettier than 2 speckled puppies under a Studebaker at the time.

Phil


----------



## Papo (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow these are some wonderful true stories.I met my wife while working at a plastics manufacturing plant, where they made the plastic coffee cup lids.I was the plant head mechanic, and one day they hire this cute Colombian girl to work on the production line.Well I took one look at this and went up to her and ask her if she was married and if she could cook,she said I've never been married I can cook.Well its been 26 years and still going strong.She has been a wonderful wife,friend and mother of three children.No grandchildren yet, don't ask me but I'm wondering about that also.

Be Bless


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I am not married, but I met my lady 7 years ago this Nov. online.  We were internet buddies for about 6 months and one day she had an appointment near where I lived and asked if I wanted to meet her.  I said sure then a month later I asked her to move in.  We have been together ever since.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 5, 2011)

Linda and I went to the same high school. We ran with some of the same friends, but never together. To be honest we barely acknowledged the other existed. Thirteen years after high school she was looking for a really good friend of both of ours who was suppose to be over at my place. She called asking for him and good thing he wasn't there. We ended up on the phone talking most of the night. We met for coffee at the antique show I had a booth at the next morning which happened to be Valentines day. I even had a signal worked out with the booth owner behind me in case Linda had been in a fight with the ugly tree after high school. Well I never needed saved and we have been together almost every day since. We were married that same year and renewed our vows in Key West in 2005. My only regret was not getting to know her back in high school.


----------



## jedgerton (Jul 5, 2011)

I met my wife on a blind date set up by mutual friends. We talked on the phone to get acquainted prior to the date and that conversation went on for hours. We were married almost one year later and we will celebrate our 23rd anniversary this year.  We knew it then and to this day we can still say we were made for each other.  Finding my wife was a true blessing (and she's not making me write this).

John


----------



## glennw (Jul 5, 2011)

Mine story is not as interesting as most of these are but I will give it a try. I met my wife ina bar in Virginia Beach called Gary's. When I walked past her she said she thought I had a cute butt. And wanted to ya know..... Well she walked up to me and my buddy and said if you guy's can guess what she did for a living she would buy us drinks. Well we did and drinks came to us.Well that night we kissed and kissed and the next day I went over for dinner. WELL after that I moved in and now 19 years (18 married ) and 19 years of the navy, Buy the way her 3rd marrriage and many navy commands and many ups and downs I am happily married to her still and look foward to retirement next year and can be home more for her and more shop time. BUT MORE IMPORTANT MORE TIME WITH HER.  SORRY SO LONG WINDED.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ive known my wife since before school.  We lived 8 or so houses apart.  We were best friends growing up, always there for each other.  Before high school we moved to Phoenix spent 3 years in Phoenix before moving back.  We kept in touch while I was in Phoenix from time to time.  

When we moved back to Dallas we ended up at the same high school, we were still close friends but never dated.  After graduation I moved out into my first apartment, had a small get together with a few friends.  She came over later that night.  I asked her to marry me that night and we've been together ever since.  We will be married 22 years in Nov.  

Smartest thing I've ever done!


----------



## boxerman (Jul 5, 2011)

Met My Love of My Life on christian dating site. I live about a hour away from her. She drove in a snow storm to get me since my car died on me. It was on Christmas eve about 3 yrs ago. Got snowed in at her place so spent Christmas with her. Stay about a week. Couple months later I moved in with her. And got married on 8/28/10.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 5, 2011)

AND, you all have never had a fight:biggrin::tongue:. I bet you guys the most expensive pen that would be sold or posted here that no one can even figure out my story. First of all when I say it no one believes it,'cause they say it can not happen that way,but it did and 28 years later she still puts up with me.
If we have a publisher here then I'll tell my story. Or, better yet I'll have my daughter to make a movie about it.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 5, 2011)

Right now is Mayfly (fishfly)season here in Michigan. For about three weeks, millions of them exit the lake near my home, attach themselves to anything, cause accidents, disgusting, smelly things. While at the beach with my buddy,34 years ago, we saw three young ladies nearby. But with only two of us and three of them we decided not to try as one would be left out and friends dont do that to another. The third lady called her mother to picker her up as the mayflies were too much for her. Now there were two, my buddy and I introduced ourselves. She was 16, but in a bikini, she looked much older, I was 20. We talked on the phone until she was 17, dated, married and last week celebrated 31 years of marriage. I am so thankful for Mayfly season...


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 5, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> Linda and I went to the same high school. We ran with some of the same friends, but never together. To be honest we barely acknowledged the other existed. Thirteen years after high school she was looking for a really good friend of both of ours who was suppose to be over at my place. She called asking for him and good thing he wasn't there. We ended up on the phone talking most of the night. We met for coffee at the antique show I had a booth at the next morning which happened to be Valentines day. I even had a signal worked out with the booth owner behind me in case Linda had been in a fight with the ugly tree after high school. Well I never needed saved and we have been together almost every day since. We were married that same year and renewed our vows in Key West in 2005. My only regret was not getting to know her back in high school.


 
The year was 1993 (for those of you who are wondering) and we were married 10 months later. The real problem that I see here is that my darling husband doesn't realize how much he really *needs saved *for that little comment there :wink: - after all he still has to live with me. Besides - he wasn't wearing his glasses so what could he really see??? Now we know why he is my best client :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Actually I probably could never be more thankful that someone wasn't where they were supposed to be in my life (even though at the time I was somewhat mortified ). The 11 hour phone call (broken up in the middle with a 45 minute - 1 hour break) changed the world for us both. We will celebrate 18 years this fall  and I am more in love with Mr. K today than ever. I truly am blessed.


----------



## navycop (Jul 5, 2011)

dgscott said:


> Ah -- I have the best love story I've ever heard. I met my wife in 1972 when I was working in a hospital in Birmingham, England. We met the night before I flew back to the States at a party. Talked a little, danced once or twice. She was (gasp!) 16, I was 22. After I returned to the States, she asked if we could write (like Pen Pals). We wrote for five years (this was WAAAAY pre-email). At the end of the five years I called her up and asked her to marry me.
> 
> One problem -- I was a young Episcopal priest, severely underpaid with no way to get the $3,000+ it would take to fly to England, finance a wedding, have a honeymoon and return with a new bride and all of her belongings. AND in the ministry, you can't moonlight as it's a 24/7 job.
> 
> ...


 That truely has to be the best story.


----------



## navycop (Jul 5, 2011)

Glenn McCullough said:


> She was 16, but in a bikini, she looked much older, I was 20. We talked on the phone until she was 17,


 You talked on the phone for a whole year?? Didn't your ears hurt? Truely though that is great.  I am learning alot on here besides pens. I am learning about the power of love.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 6, 2011)

My wife and I met through a mail order dating service. I sent my profile in and a couple weeks later I got a letter back saying the services was shutting down. I thought, so much for that. This was before computers were a household appliance. 

The funny thing is, I then got another letter from the service with my wife's name on it. I thought "What the.........?" It took me a day or so to pick up the phone to call her. We then talked a few hours each night until her birthday. We then went out on her birthday for our first date. We were married 7 months later. And, it will be 19 years on July 19th. I went from a single guy to living with 3 ladies. She has 2 daughters and they made sure I stuck around. 

The back story on this, my wife got one free match from the service. They sent her a profile for a guy that was quite a ways away and she never heard from him. And then a couple weeks later, my profile shows up in the mail about the same time hers did.


----------



## MyronW (Jul 6, 2011)

I met my wife when she called my house by mistake! Instead of the usual "Sorry, wrong number", I started chatting with her, which is completely out of character for me. That was Monday night, we went out Thursday night, and I asked her to marry me a week later. That was 30 years, 8 kids, and 5 grandkids ago, and she still makes my heart go pitter-pat! :bananen_smilies051:


----------



## PenPal (Jul 6, 2011)

When I was seven I came to Canberra to live and my Mum and Dad insisted I attend Church.The deal was until I was 15. Now Canberra the Nations Capital only had a population of 10,000 when I arrived. I played a lot of different Sports however Sunday there was a curfew on games in general.

Left home at 15 yrs went to Sydney to learn Radio, unable to do Tech training I returned home a took an Apprenticeship as an Electrician and age 15 I had put it to my Dad for him to keep his word re Church membership he said your choice so I chose to carry on, bit like the dog chasing the bus what do you do when you succeed.

At 17 yrs on a visit to the Youth Fellowship Group of Churches 60 miles away playing table tennis the ball raced away into a corner and this georgous slip of a lass raced away with the ball, never did get the ball back.

We corresponded and after a while wrote letters every day up to 15 pages. My future wife was 15 when we met. The romance flourished and in the third year I bought a block of land, cleared it dug the foundations with a spade and finished the house the next year. Before that I served National Service after USA declared War on Nth Korea. I was not called but had intensive training on return aged 20 and 18 we married in the same faith Cathedral. I built a shed on the building block 12 feet square and we lived in that while we finished the house.

A few years later we learnt of friends in our area receiving other people love letters hand posted by their kids so we had a ceremonial burning of our mountain of letters. In 10 days time we will celebrate 66 yrs of marriage and 69 yrs as best friends.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## RMckin5324 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love to tell people the story of how when my wife was dancing for a living I held up a $10 and we've been together ever since. Even her mother laughs, before slaps me off the top of the head............lol. In actuality, we met at the Voc High School, I was a Senior & she was a post grad and we were made partners in class and shortly there after broke up or other relationship and have been together ever since. it'' be 28 yr on the 9th of July.


----------



## GColeman (Jul 6, 2011)

glennw said:


> Mine story is not as interesting as most of these are but I will give it a try. *I met my wife ina bar in Virginia Beach called Gary's.*
> 
> This can't be Gary's on Little Creek road can it?  I spent many a night there in the early 80s.  Congratulations on your up coming retirement.


----------



## snyiper (Jul 6, 2011)

I met my wife one cool October morning going to a buddy's place to squirrel hunt. This lady was his land lord and 1 1/2 years later she ended up being my wife!!!:biggrin: It has been 28 years of marriage.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2011)

I married the girl down the street. She was born and raised in the neighborhood. I had moved into the area about a year before. I had to walk past her house every day to go to work. She was 18 I was 21 and she had her sights set on me. We talked a few times and I went to the park with her and her gang of nieces and nephews a few times. Took them all to a drive in movie and to the State Fare that summer. Her family would invite me along on their camping trips. One of my best friends asked me to go along on a double date. He was going to take out an ex that he was considering getting back together with. He wanted me along to try and insure peace. I asked Kim out on our first official DATE! At the end of that night I kissed her for the first time. She still says it made her melt.The following winter I decided it was time to get out on my own. She lived in a household that was horrible, so we decided to get an apartment together. That was in January of 84. we where married on October 20th of that year. 27 years and 4 children later. The death of both of her parents and one of her sisters. The death of one of our own children. She is still the best life partner I could ever have hoped for. In oem ways we are extremely different. But i could not imagine life without her.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jul 6, 2011)

I meet my wife to be(in the next year or two)about 13 years ago she was my sisters friend(nice to have a sister near your age,lol).This is the third time we have dated the other two didn't work to the positions in our lives,never from anything wrong/bad.She is something else and can't wait to be able to call her my wife/Smart/Beautiful/Kind/Puts uo with my saw dust/Just a great person,I'm lucky to have her love.Victor


----------



## SGM Retired (Jul 6, 2011)

Have been with the love of my life since 10th grade. She was a freashman and a cheerleader and yes I was a football player also. Married after highschool and she was with me for the 28 plus years of Army life and we have 3 fine Sons, 3 wonderful Daughter-inlaws, and I might add 7 grandkids. I think we are at the 35 year mark and still going strong. We have been around the world a couple of times and I think we will try it again soon. Need to visit the Land Down Under and over to Scottland.


----------



## JDJ309 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Wifwe*

I met my bride in 1960 in church.  She and her family started attending the same congregation I attended.  We dated a little during high school but didn't get to know each other well until I went to Viet Nam.  We wrote letters and sent cassette tapes to each other during that year.  I returned home in Dec. 1968 and we became serious soon after.  We were married May of 1969. By the way we still worship together.


----------



## aplpickr (Jul 6, 2011)

*College band*

My wife and I met in the FSU marching band. Sat together, unplanned, on the plane to a bowl game. Four days later, I knew she was the one. I proposed thirty days later. We eloped eight months later. My mother and two sisters said it would not last. Forty-three  and a half years later our marriage is still better than either sister's. Now, my grandson has met the LOHL in band. Will history repeat itself? Wife spins her lathe as often as I do mine.


----------



## dgelnett (Jul 6, 2011)

I was in church and she was winking at me from across the room in 1975. (that's my story and I am sticking with it, she says I was the one doing the winking but she is not here,,ha)


----------



## jdmacdo (Jul 6, 2011)

*Babysitter*

I was living in New Jersey, but dating a friend of mine from high school back in my hometown.  She was divorced with a 1 1/2 year old daughter.  I came to pick her up for our second date and a friend of hers was over to babysit her daughter.  As we were walking out to the car, my girlfriend mentioned that Meg (the babysitter) and I would be a great couple confused:strange thing for my girlfriend to say...).  Over the 4 months that we dated, I would see Meg once in a while and talk.

  When my girlfriend and I stopped dating, we still had to go to a wedding for a friend of mine.  We were in the hotel and I called Meg to see if she wanted to go out.  Three weeks later we were engaged and four months after that, were married.  15 1/2 years later and having our ninth  child in September, still falling in love more every day.

  She told me later that the first night she saw me, she knew that I was the man she was going to marry.  It took me a little while to see how I felt about her, but I'm glad she was there to make sure I didn't get away.


----------



## edicehouse (Jul 6, 2011)

I was dating her best friend.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 6, 2011)

Believe it or not, but we met in "Accounting 101" and things just went right from there. Currently married for 27 years.


----------



## Longfellow (Jul 6, 2011)

I met her at an engagement party for my cousin and her fiance. The got married. we got married 6 months after they did. They divorced within two years. Here we are almost 59 years later.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 6, 2011)

I was friends with a girl, Mandy, that was in a relationship and she had a friend named Debbie. Mandy kept telling Debbie about me. Debbie finally came over one day to meet me ( unknown to me). This was in May of 1974. We were married Oct. 19th of that same year. 2 wonderful sons and 37 years later we are still together. She is the best thing that could have ever happened to me. The only thing I regret is that she did not get as good a deal out of it as I did. She is a pretty special person to have endured me for so long. So I count this as TWO marriages. My first and my last. I have been married since I was 19 and have never lived on my own. And I never want to. I only hope that some day I am actually worthy of he affections.

After meeting, we learned that at one point when we were kids, we lived within about a mile of each other. She went to the elementry school in the next district over and we went to the same Jr. High School for 1 year before she moved to Arkansas with her family.


----------



## Scott (Jul 6, 2011)

It's interesting!  My Wife and I both grew up in small farming communities in Southeastern Idaho, about 50 miles apart.  We went to the same university at the same time.  But it wasn't until we both had moved 500 miles away for work that we met, at work!  I was monitoring job training programs under a grant from the state, and she ran some of those programs working for the state.  Our thirtieth anniversary is coming up this September.

Scott.


----------



## MarkD (Jul 6, 2011)

We were "setup" by a mutual friend. We were both recently divorced and a friend of mine worked with Vicky. She though we would be great for each other so she told us about each other and asked her if it would be OK for me to call her. I did, we went out a few days later. We have been together for 13 years now. After being together for 12 years we decided to "make it official" so 12 of our friends, including the person that "set us up", traveled to Vegas where we were married at a little while chapel on October 10th of last year ( 10-10-10 ).


----------



## Simplex (Jul 6, 2011)

We met in the library in college.  I wasn't quite sure how to start the conversation with her until one day she came in with brace on her arm.  I saw it as the perfect ice-breaker ("Rough weekend?").  We just celebrated our 5 year anniversary.


----------



## srf1114 (Jul 6, 2011)

I met my wife in a small group Bible study thourgh our church.  Ironically we were studing the book titled "40 Days of Love" from SaddleBack Church. 

 This was in Oct of 2003.  I had recently fulfilled one of my lifetime dreams in buying my own home, and volunteered my house for our meetings.  During the 2nd meeting, I invited all the members of the small group to help decorate for the upcoming holidays (I tend to go a little over board decorating for Christmas). How ever no one seemed interested, so i didn't mention it again.  Then the night before I had mentioned for the get together for the decorating party Lisa called me to see if she could bring anything.

  We we spent the next day putting up Christmas decorations and laughing and joking about my some of my more interesting holiday decorations.   I also learned, that she was stuck in town over the upcoming Thanksgiving break, we live in a college town, so the place is deserted that weekend.  I invited her to the movies Fri. evening. To which she agreed  and we had a nice time.

   However, now I had a problem. I didn't know if we were going on a "date" or if we were just two friends from Bible study hanging out. To make matters worse, we didn't see each other again till the week before Christmas, when once again we were stuck in a nearly deserted town. I called her and invited her to the movies again, and again we had a great time.  She gave me a blown glass Pickle tree ornament as an early Christmas present. She explained her family tradition of which ever child found the ornament first on Christmas day, got an extra treat. 

  She invited me to her apartment for a New Years Eve Party.  I already had plans, but told her I would try to make it any way.  

   Now I was feeling a bit more comfortable with our relationship, figuring it was more than just Bible study friends, but still not positive.  I figured the New years party would clinch it for me, and it almost did for the wrong way!

  When I arrived at Lisa's for the party, it was just Lisa and her room mate and a guy friend ( don't remember his name).  Anyway, I automatically assumed this guy was Lisa's boyfriend, just by their actions and such.  Any way I was a little let down, but I figured at least now I knew and I hadn't done anything to make us feel awkward around each other in the future. 

   Towards the end of the night, I mentioned that I would be spending the next day watching the College Bowl Games at home, when Lisa asked if she could  come watch them with me. Of course I said sure, thinking we can still be good friends and how cool was it that  I met a girl who liked football.

  It wasn't until about halfway through the 1st quarter of the Rose Bowl that I realized, Lisa didn't know a thing about football. So now I'm back to wondering just why she wanted to come watch it with me.  Not sure how I got around to asking but learned that the guy at the party the night before was not her boyfriend, and that she wasn't currently seeing anyone.

   After the game, I asked her out again before everyone came back to town the following week. So we went out on Jan 8th 2004  and I had planed to ask her to be my girlfriend that evening at dinner. However before I got to that she mentioned that we were to meet another Bible Study friend for Dessert after dinner, and I lost my nerve.

  It wasn't until after that dessert, while driving Lisa home that I felt like time was running out and finally said to her ( while Griping the steering wheel very tightly and Staring straight ahead) "I had a lot of fun hanging out with you, and I was wondering if your would like to keep hanging out together, but as more than just friends" To which she laughed and said yes! ( she asked if it was a hard thing to ask).

  In Oct of that year I asked her to marry me (that is a different story all together) and we were married on July 9, 2005.   6 years( in 3 days) and 2 wonderful little boys later and I'm still in a bit of awe at this beautiful woman who is sharing my life with me.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 6, 2011)

I was in the Air Force and a buddy and I had pulled in to a car hop (for those of you to young to know that's a drive in restaurant where they come out to the car get your order and then bring it to you.)  She got in the car but was after my buddy.  He introduced her as Sudsy, she corrected him with Vel.  short for Velora, his comment was he knew it was some kind of soap.  Ran into her again a month or so later at a restaurant where she was a waitress and our first date was halloween.  Asked her to marry me a week later and the following March we were married.  We celebrated 44 years last March.


----------



## cmccarter (Jul 6, 2011)

*At the USO*

I met my wife of 42 years at the USO in Denver. I was a student at Lowry AFB. We met learning to square dance and did so for many years until she was no longer able due to medical problems. But we still have each other after all these years. Guess I'll keep her as Its way too late in life to train another.

chester


----------



## tomas (Jul 6, 2011)

My sweetheart and I met on a blind date.  I was dating a friend of hers. We were having a party and a friend of mine needed a date, so we set them up. 2 years later, after a mid-college hiatus, my friend and I were playing pool and he suggested that when I got back to school I should look up Eileen because he thought we would go well together.  He was right, we will have been married 40 years in August, have 5 great kids, and 11 brilliant grandchildren.

Tomas


----------



## ToddMR (Jul 6, 2011)

I met my wife on Yahoo dating site when it was free still.  That was in 2001.  I married her in 2002 and 9 years later we have been through a lot of stuff together, but I think we are stronger for it.  I wouldn't trade her for anything!  Well unless someone has some cool custom blanks they wanna trade.  :tongue:


----------



## Stacie (Jul 6, 2011)

ToddMR said:


> I met my wife on Yahoo dating site when it was free still. That was in 2001. I married her in 2002 and 9 years later we have been through a lot of stuff together, but I think we are stronger for it. I wouldn't trade her for anything! Well unless someone has some cool custom blanks they wanna trade. :tongue:


 
Todd may need to barter some of his pen stuff for a place to stay...lol


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 6, 2011)

Stacie said:


> ToddMR said:
> 
> 
> > I met my wife on Yahoo dating site when it was free still. That was in 2001. I married her in 2002 and 9 years later we have been through a lot of stuff together, but I think we are stronger for it. I wouldn't trade her for anything! Well unless someone has some cool custom blanks they wanna trade. :tongue:
> ...



He can't he no longer even has access to a computer:biggrin:


----------



## Haynie (Jul 6, 2011)

Met in an archaeology lab we were both working for in 93.  She was in the back rooms cleaning artifacts and I was helping one of the profs with a study he was doing.  She said hi, I said hi and putt my ear phones back on went back to work.  That was it.  Met each other again 6 months later in the field.  I am so shy that I have to fight to NOT run away from new people.  She looked at me one evening as we were watching the sun set and told me I was the dumbest SOB she ever met and was disappointed that she was going to have make the first move, and she did.  I honestly never saw it coming.  The rest is history.  5 years of long distance relationships, married in the summer of 99.  Been real rough at times but we seem to pull through.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 6, 2011)

Anita lost her husband in June of 1999 when he was hit by a semi while driving a tractor down the road. I lost my first wife to cancer in October of 1999.

After losing my wife I found a bulletin board for widows and widowers (widownet.org) and there was/is(?) a section on the bulletin board for Christian widows and widowers.  She had made a post that expressed interest in having a gathering of widows/widowers fairly close to where she lived.  I had friends in that area so responded that I might be interested.

Well, the group gathering never happened, but one thing led to another and we started communicating regularly. On December 31, 1999 (the night the world was supposed to end) I drove down to where she lived ~300 miles and we met in person.

We were engaged on April 1, 2000 and married June 4, 2000. We both have children from our first marriages. It would be a lie to say it has all been smooth sailing, but by God's grace and guidance, we are still together after 11 years, and looking forward to many more.  I could say many wonderful things about her and they would all be true, but for the purposes of this board, she is 1) extremely tolerant to woodchips and dust in the house, and 2) my best and toughest critic. I am extremely thankful that God put us together.


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 6, 2011)

My wife and I met at the points of each others' swords. I was a member of a fencing club that met in the University gym, at the same time as the fencing class she was taking. At one point, the teacher had the students fence against the club members. After 6 months of stabbing each other, I finally asked her out. And next week we'll have been married 14 years.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 6, 2011)

azamiryou said:


> My wife and I met at the points of each others' swords. I was a member of a fencing club that met in the University gym, at the same time as the fencing class she was taking. At one point, the teacher had the students fence against the club members. After 6 months of stabbing each other, I finally asked her out. And next week we'll have been married 14 years.



so, your advances were not foiled, eh?  Did you invite her to lunge?

I'll go back to my corner now.....


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 6, 2011)

azamiryou said:


> My wife and I met at the points of each others' swords. I was a member of a fencing club that met in the University gym, at the same time as the fencing class she was taking. At one point, the teacher had the students fence against the club members. After 6 months of stabbing each other, I finally asked her out. And next week we'll have been married 14 years.


That would make for some great couples therapy sessions!

AK


----------



## Ligget (Jul 6, 2011)

Funny how things work out, I knew my wife from High School and we grew up in the same town, however, I was engaged to her next door neighbour for 4 years before splitting and a short time later started dating the girl who is now my wife of 21 years. lol


----------



## BlackPearl (Jul 6, 2011)

I ran an advertisement in the personal column in a local free paper. It was a year and a half after my divorce and the week between Christmas and New Years.  I went to pick up the girl I was dating to take her to a Christmas party and walked in on her and her previous boyfriend in bed. That ended that relationship. I was scheduled to go to a New Years Eve party that I knew my ex and her new Husband were going to be at and I was not going alone. So I ran an advertisement. We talked twice before the party and had scheduled to meet once but she stood me up, so I was not planning on much. I walked in to where she was working to take her to the party saw her and said “Oh Oh this is gonna hurt”. We have been together every day in the 22 years since.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 6, 2011)

Met mine on a blind date and I was nearly blind drunk, but we've been together for 37 years, But it's been enough that I quit drinking !!!


----------



## ctubbs (Jul 6, 2011)

I’m back in my home town, but in ‘67 I was shooting babies( traveling department store photographer) working out of Connecticut when my boss informed me that a ‘new girl’ had just driven in and needed help finding the shop.  Did I want to go along? Hey, I am not very smart but of course I want to meet this new chick.  Standing there in the sweltering heat on the lot of the Thomaston, CT, ‘Texaco’ station was this beautiful lady with her strawberry blond hair all in disarray from having driven from Louisville, KY, with no air conditioning in her car, was the most beautiful person I had ever seen, Christina Brown.  She scared the tea total heck out of me, a hard core confirmed bachelor.  That was in June, on October 22, 1967, we were married in a beautiful small church in Thomaston, CT.  Two children, 1300 miles back to KY and 35 years later, she contracted an extremely virulent form of kidney cancer.  As she lay in the local hospital where she had worked the past 25 years as CCU day charge nurse, she had this nurse on the midnight shift taking care of her that she continually asked questions of.  Very nosey questions in my presence.  Once we managed to get Chris home to pass in familiar surroundings and everything was finished and settled, all those questions and answers kept going around in my empty head so I gave Doris a call.  We dated and have now been married seven years now as of April 24.  On that date, when I saw her in her wedding dress for the first time, I discovered that it truly was possible to be completely in love with two women at the same time.  The wonderful thing about that is there is no conflict about this.
There is no doubt that I am the luckiest man to ever live.  It is so rare for any man to find a woman that truly loves him and cares for him.  I have found two in a row.
Charles


----------



## Roy_Quast (Jul 7, 2011)

I met the love of my life at a square dance the day after I was baptized. My hair was still wet when I said I would join the guys in a game of soft ball when I turned around and a young lady, the sister-in-law, of the man who had just ask me to come to the soft ball game, asked me to come to a square dance the very same night.  What was I to do??? Meet the guys for softball or girls at a square dance. Sorry guys..... square dance it was. When I got there, there was only 8 people, enough for 1 square dance of people. There was a professional caller and he was very good. When a few more people came in, the caller wanted to make another square. We had 4 guys and 2 ladies. I was one without a lady to my side. Just as the music started, the door slammed shut, letting everyone know that someone had come in. Two young ladies had came in, a short one and a tall one. The short one came running up to me and the tall one went to the other guy who had no partner. By the looks of it, me and my partner, where the only ones that knew anything about square dancing and had to pull the rest of them along to get through it. Eight days after that, I asked her to marry me and 9 months to the day we were married. That was 37 years ago. 3 children, 7 Grandchildren and 1 step-great-grandchild. I consider myself to be a very blessed man.


----------



## TomW (Jul 8, 2011)

High school library...she had been stalking me after a baseball game that I played in.  That was 37 years ago...she remains my best friend and LOML (and SWMBO!)
Tom


----------



## asyler (Jul 8, 2011)

met in a college chemistry lab,, we ve have 38 wonderful years


----------



## cigarman (Jul 8, 2011)

As of this Aug.13th I will have had my wife ( or she has had me) for 50 yearsarty:.We met in the lunch line in high school, she was taking the money and is still getting mine:biggrin:.


----------



## Parson (Jul 8, 2011)

I met my wife 25 years ago at my church's single's small group. This was amazing in and of itself because I've devoted my life to helping churches start and expand their small group ministry... makes for a great success story when I'm on the road training in churches.


----------



## wolftat (Jul 8, 2011)

I built mine in my living room. She had an 80" shovelhead motor, 8 over wide glide and a hardtail frame. But after riding her for many years my kidneys and back were beat and I had to part ways with her. I still miss her more than any of my ex wives.


----------



## moke (Jul 8, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> Met mine in the Intensive Care Unit at Brakenridge Hospital. I was in a motorcycle accident(got hit by a car) and she was one of the first nurses that took care of me. She called me 2 days later while i was still in the hospital, but in the step down unit and here we are a little over 3 years later............. Kind of a fairy tail...............
> 
> Shes still my nurse:wink::tongue::biggrin:


 

Wow! My story is almost the same!  I totaled a patrol car in a chase, and broke my neck.  That is the last thing I remember, then I came to (from a drug induced stupor) and I was engaged to my nurse.  That was 20 years ago.  I have asked my wife if in this stupor I ever really said, "would you marry me"...I have never really got a straight answer...you gotta wonder don't you?  Anyway, couldn't be happier...I married up


----------



## wood8ug (Jul 9, 2011)

This is really bazar! Met my beautiful wife first, while she worked as the coat check girl and I worked as a bus boy in a Synagogue. Funny thing we are both Catholic. Gave her a tray of food and drinks. About four years later, while we were both going to college we met again at Mount Sinai Hospital she worked part time as a TV girl and was the night watchman in the Old Hydro building next door. At the time we did not remember our prior encounter, until years later! I'm truly fortunate that she has been in my life, and this year will mark our 29 th.


----------



## lorbay (Jul 9, 2011)

My love and best friend I met when she came to England (where I was living) with her family on vacation. They were staying with my sister who my wife's mother knew from years ago. I came over to meet them and ask Lori if she wanted to go for a ride on my motorcycle. I was a bit of a biker but still wanted to impress her, so I put on my suit under my leather jacket c/w chains! I must have looked real silly. Her mom said OK as long as her brother came too! So there are the three of us on the bike going down to the pub. Lori and her brother were not of legal drinking age, so we had to sit in the part of the pub reserved for families (that's allowed in England). Anyway, in the two weeks she was there we went on many walks and we both knew we were meant for each other. I knew then that I would have to move to Canada, so we could be together, so I applied to immigrate during the time she was still in England. It was heartbreaking for us both when she had to return home. The immigration process took 5 months and many letters back and forth to my sweetie, I finally landed in Canada on November 11, 1972, and have never looked back!

Lin.


----------



## 1nfinity (Jul 9, 2011)

It was the summer of 1974 and ...

----------------------------------------------------
There she was just a-walkin' down the street 
Singin' Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do 
Snappin' her fingers and shufflin' her feet 
Singin' Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do 
She looked good (looked good), she looked fine (looked fine) 
She looked good, she looked fine and I nearly lost my mind 

Before I knew it she was walkin' next to me 
Singin' Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do 
Holdin' my hand just as natural as can be 
Singin' Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do 
We walked on (walked on) to my door (my door) 
We walked on to my door, then we kissed a little more 

Whoa-oh, I knew we was falling in love 
Yes I did, and so I told her all the things I'd been dreamin' of 

Now we're together nearly every single day 
Singin' Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do 
A-we're so happy and that's how we're gonna stay 
Singin' Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do 
Well I'm hers (I'm hers), she's mine (she's mine) 
I'm hers, she's mine, wedding bells are gonna chime 

Whoa-oh, I knew we was falling in love 
Yes I did, and so I told her all the things I'd been dreamin' of 

Now we're together nearly every single day 
Singin' Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do 
A-we're so happy and that's how we're gonna stay 
Singin' Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do 
Well I'm hers (I'm hers), she's mine (she's mine) 
I'm hers, she's mine, wedding bells are gonna chime 

Whoa-oh-oh-oh, oh yeah 
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do, we'll sing it 
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do, oh yeah, oh, oh yeah 
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30p0PJrHrgE
Manfred Mann -- Do wah diddy
----------------------------------------------------------

And coming this August, it'll be 32 years of marriage.


----------

